# Family togetherness at Christmas - your thougths please



## 2010Walkaway (Aug 3, 2010)

As a family, I don't only want us all to be together in the same room when there is food to eat or when we're opening presents, as is usual for us I'm afraid. The rest of the time mostly everyone is doing their own thing in their own room. If I mention playing a board game it is met with groans from almost everyone!

Does anyone have any ideas for spending time together on Christmas Day which will interest and engage all family members, parents, children, teenagers and twenty-something adult children.

Would welcome your experiences and ideas for things we can all engage in at home on the big day.:scratchhead:


----------



## Harmony1962 (Dec 22, 2010)

It is admirable of you to want your family to spend time together on Christmas but the reality is that you can't force it. If there are people who don't want this but are forced to do it I fear they will be resentful.
I would present ideas of togetherness to the family (watching a holiday movie together, taking a walk through the neighborhood to admire the holiday decorations, attending a local holiday event, playing a game, etc). I would also present what this means to you and why you want it. Maybe if the family understands what it means to you for the family to spend time together, at least on Christmas day, it may change some attitudes.
I have learned over the years that I have to let go of some expectations; otherwise I end up getting hurt. For the past couple of years, due to geographical issues and emotional issues, it has been only my mom, my husband and I together during the holidays. At first I felt sad that my sister and her family (who is about the only family in the area) weren't with us. It hurt that it was their choice not to be there. But...there is nothing I can do about it and am tired of feeling hurt by it. As a result my mom and I have developed new traditions.

I admire you for wanting your family to be close and I hope for a positive outcome for you.


----------



## 2010Walkaway (Aug 3, 2010)

Lots of food for thought here Harmony, especially re resentment and expectations. 

Presenting what it means to me and why makes sense although I'll need to figure out how to say it in such a way that they don't feel pressuresd or guilty, should they still decide not to participate.

I do appreciate your reply and good wishes.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

michzz said:


> Play WII games like bowling!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is what I was going to say! Rockband...family favorite at my house.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe you should get together for Festivus!!!


----------

